# Capture video - Final cut express



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to capture video from my plain old Sony Digital Handycam. When I hit capture now from the capture window, it says it is looking for a time code... hit escape to abort.

What is going wrong?

Thanks


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I also want to film without tape in the camera... just a live feed from the camera to the computer via firewire like I always used to do in iMovie.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems to work when im importing video off a tape that has already been recorded.


----------



## New2FCE (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm having the same problem... hard to figure it out from the manual, and it was so easy to do in iMovie...


----------

